# Understand actual insurance cost and coverage



## MiataDriver (Aug 9, 2018)

Folks, 

Wanted to reach out for some feedback & thoughts around auto insurance coverage. We think TNC insurance is being wildly overpriced in many places & the distribution of the cost of the risks is not equitable - that is the riskier profiles are paying more for it & thereby most of us get overcharged on insurance premiums.

We are conducting a study to compare actual insurance costs for Uber/Lyft drivers vs their actual risk exposure. Our understanding of risk is the most comprehensive - we are using actual accident data, accident locations, geolocations, real-time traffic conditions, routes, weather conditions - to accurately understand the risk exposure for every driver in realtime.

The purpose of the study is : 

1) Inform drivers - what is the fair price insurance premium for a particular, so we can compare - how well the auto insurance industry is charging the drivers.

2) Suggest optimum coverage level for each driver based on their accident risk & assets/cash flow.

Curious if this study be interesting to you guys ? Would you be interested in testing the application & understanding your fair price auto insurance premium ?

Thanks


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

quick answer - uber sucks big time

runaway now while you can

insurance is fake

no rental car

no lost wages

lost more money than any company in us history


----------

